# bbc swap



## 71gto (Apr 7, 2012)

What wiring changes are required for the swap to chevy?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

71gto said:


> What wiring changes are required for the swap to chevy?


The swap will require a Chevelle, as that will be easiest. Then sell the the Pontiac to someone who has a Pontiac engine and they can take it from there. OH GAWD! Another BBC in a Pontiac! Man, what is in our food lately? 

You will need a right handed Flannigan valve, 2 horace clamps, a bunch of BUTT connectors, and a tube of reversal gel. :lol:

In all seriousness, Chevelle frame mounts - which you may already know of - should bolt the engine in. I don't think there should be any real difference in the wiring per say. Wires for the coil & starter should work. The only thing off the top of my head would be if you use points or electronic distributor. If the car had a points distributor, it used an 8 Volt resistance wire going to the points so as not to burn them up with too much voltage. If you use an electronic distrib., then you have to go with a 12 Volt wire.

ALKYGTO has a BBC in his car. He can expand more on this swap than me. But, I don't think it should pose any difficult problems. I think I might go the same route on my next build 20 years from now......if they have gas, and if I can afford it!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Simple swap with the Chevelle mounts on the frame and engine. I believe there is a difference in front to rear spacing on the BB and SB frame mounts. I used the SB mounts and no fitiment problems and I have 2 1/8" headers that have a tube that goes outside the frame rail. 

The biggest thing is the wiring. Pontiac and Chevy have everything reversed. Starter, battery and alternator are on the opposite sides. 

You'll need a Chevy bellhousing or trans case also. BOP won't work. 

If you have any questions just let loose. 

Honestly the Chevy will make great power at a relatively cheap price. But so will a Pontiac if done right. Unless you are building a freak (big cubes, supercharger/turbo) I would say keep her all Pontiac.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

OH MANNNNN!! Pontiac Jim beat me to it!

Hay 71, it’s OK. Put whatever you want in it. Enjoy the hobby.
I must admit, I have often wondered how my 68 would run with a Hemi under the hood.

Let the floggings begin…..

:leaving:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OHHH if Pontiac would have only built the Hemi heads they had in development.

Pontiac Hemi-Head Story - Wallace Racing


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

You also have to find some old school Cal Custom finned valve covers and maybe a the the right style chrome air cleaner for the year and paint it Pontiac green. Just sayin...


----------

